# 06 Polaris Phoenix 200 specs



## Real hawkins (Aug 24, 2021)

Do anyone know the specs for the stator and the pulsar pickup coil?
What should the voltage/ohm reading be on both 
I would like to test it before just going and buying parts and it may not be the issue


----------



## Quintin (Jan 5, 2014)

Pulse coil blk/w to green is 120 to 180 ohms. The stator is .7 to 1 ohm between any of the y wires and infinity to ground.


----------

